# Cranberry Sauce



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

Ms. V,I noticed that cranberry sauce isnt as sweet as as regular grape jelly. do you think it would be okay or should i say easy on the digestion track? im okay with jelly. i have jelly sandwiches all the time. do you think cranberry sauce is okay? thanks bunches!


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - Be a little careful with cranberry sauce if it has whole berries in it, as the skins are high in insoluble fiber, which can trigger attacks. Jelly has been strained so there is no insoluble fiber from the fruit left in it.Best,Heather


----------

